# yum



## JonMikal (Nov 8, 2005)

"hey mom, what did ya put in the sauce?"







ummmmmm






i'll have more 'sauce' please


----------



## Corry (Nov 8, 2005)

Oh my....


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 8, 2005)

Oh yes. Two-year-olds and their spaghetti.
I remember those times!
Somehow, however, I am glad they are behind me... 

You get his eyes so well in this last one! How do you do this?


----------



## Alison (Nov 8, 2005)

That's why we always fed the boys shirtless on spaghetti night  Cute photos...and now I'm craving pasta and sauce :hertz:


----------



## JonMikal (Nov 8, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Oh yes. Two-year-olds and their spaghetti.
> I remember those times!
> Somehow, however, I am glad they are behind me...
> 
> You get his eyes so well in this last one! *How do you do this*?


 
lucky. 
3 of my chillins have blue eyes, but John has the brighter. i never seem to catch them well. i used the in-camera flash, maybe that did it


----------



## aprilraven (Nov 8, 2005)

awwwhhhhhh...is he not the cutest thing in the world.... i miss that time with mine..

the last shot is just priceless.. totally priceless..... thinking this should have been in portraits...dont you alison power?  

this makes me want to cook spaghetti.....


----------



## woodsac (Nov 8, 2005)

Cute _and _funny :thumbup: 

And #1...talk about *hitting the sauce* Looks like he's had a little too much :mrgreen:


----------



## JonMikal (Nov 8, 2005)

woodsac said:
			
		

> Cute _and _funny :thumbup:
> 
> And #1...talk about *hitting the sauce* Looks like he's had a little too much :mrgreen:


 
that may have been the 'red wine' recipe :mrgreen:


----------



## Andrea K (Nov 8, 2005)

hahaha

that shirt looks like its a goner

:lmao:


----------



## JeLeAk (Nov 8, 2005)

in the last pic, the whites of his eyes are blue, is that because of the white balance? or did you do some photoshoping?


----------



## JonMikal (Nov 8, 2005)

just an auto contrast adjustment. i used a flash close-up maybe that made it bleed....beats me


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Nov 8, 2005)

OH MY GOSH! hahaha,  ooooooh man....... thanks for the laugh - those are great.


----------



## photogoddess (Nov 8, 2005)

Nice capture JM - I really miss those days. **sigh**


----------



## JonMikal (Nov 8, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Nice capture JM - I really miss those days. **sigh**


 
me too...thats why i keep having them :lmao:


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Nov 9, 2005)

sooooooooo funny Jon!! My nephews did that with a big can of beehive honey syrup about 25 yrs ago.. never forget that day!


----------



## Knopka (Nov 10, 2005)

I simply love these! Adorable!


----------



## shandie8 (Nov 10, 2005)

Fantastic! I love them,the color and crop,its all perfect.


----------



## JonMikal (Nov 10, 2005)

thank you guys!


----------



## anua (Nov 18, 2005)

these are great! :lmao:


----------

